
Show HN: Sniped reminds you to lock your laptop through public shaming - aianus
https://sniped.app
======
aianus
Hi, I'm Alex, one of the creators of Sniped.

I had used a similar bot when I worked at Coinbase and it worked much better
than the standard lectures from IT at getting people to keep their laptops
locked. When I learned that many large tech companies had similar systems but
couldn't find an off-the-shelf solution, I decided to write my own.

Sniped is out of beta as of February 1st, but everyone can try it out free for
14 days, no credit card required. The basic functionality is also free for all
teams under 30 people.

Would love to hear everyone's feedback :)

